# Scott Speedster S5 *schnäppchen*



## King of Bike (17. November 2007)

Verkaufe meine fast neues Renndad bei ebay wurde nur etwa 250 km
gefahren..

Artikelnummer: 280174615553	


Wenn ihr fragen habt einfach ne  PN oder unter [email protected] melden


----------

